

Underground coal fire still burning after 50 years - MikeCapone
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/energy/2013/01/pictures/130108-centralia-mine-fire/

======
tankbot
Funny, I was just thinking about this the other day in the context of why it's
seldom mentioned when various parties heatedly discuss environmental issues.
Seems like the earth literally being on fire would come up more often in rants
about needless greenhouse gas pollution.

